# AdBlock Plus - Interessanter Artikel zum Unternehmen dahinter



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2013)

Millionen nutzen Adblock Plus. Hinter der beliebten Browsererweiterung  steht eine kleine Firma, die damit Profit macht - und die sich wie  nebenbei anschickt, andere Geschäftsmodelle im Internet im Sinne der  eigenen Interessen umzukrempeln. 
[...]

Quelle und ganzer Artikel: Adblock Plus: Deutschlands heimliche Werbemacht - Golem.de

Ich fand den Artikel sehr interessant, denn bislang dachte ich, das ABP von Hobbyprogrammierern entwickelt und von der Community gepflegt wird. Dem ist scheinbar nicht so. 

Allerdings hatte dieser Artikel einen kleinen, faden, Beigeschmack ... denn vor einigen Wochen hatte Golem.de mit anderen dt. Internetseiten eine Aktion: "deaktivier deinen AdBlocker!" und haben in einem, auch sehr interessanten, Artikel auf die Nachteile von AdBlock hingewiesen und die daraus resultierenden Veränderungen für Website Betreiber.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte dieser Artikel einen kleinen, faden, Beigeschmack ... denn vor einigen Wochen hatte Golem.de mit anderen dt. Internetseiten eine Aktion: "deaktivier deinen AdBlocker!" und haben in einem, auch sehr interessanten, Artikel auf die Nachteile von AdBlock hingewiesen und die daraus resultierenden Veränderungen für Website Betreiber.


 
war es aber nicht auch so, das durch das Pahmplet viele Leute erst darauf gekommen sind, sich AdBlock zu installieren? 
aber, bisschen Offtopic: Irgendwo ist die Werbeindustrie schuld daran, wenn die nervige Werbung entwickelt die urplötzlich nen Video oder überhaupt Sound abspielt, was toll ist wenn man grade Musik hört oder besser, gar nichts

Und ich finde es irgendwie interesant das hier Werbung für die S-Klasse kommt, wusste garnicht das Gamer so eine Kaufstarke Zielgruppe sind ^^


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2013)

Absolut richtig ... da bin ich einer Meinung. Was mich bei ABP halt stört, dass das Unternehmen selbst entscheidet, was "humane" Werbung ist und was "aufdringliche" Werbung ist. 

Selbst das könnte ich nachvollziehen, wenn man als Unternehmen nicht die Möglichkeit hätte, sich freizukaufen. 

D.h. also der Punkt, "nicht aufdringliche Werbung anzeigen" wäre absolut in Ordnung und auch für mich als Nutzer akzeptabel, wenn wirklich die Community, d.h. andere Nutzer, mitbestimmen würden, was denn aufdringlich wäre und was nicht.

So hat dieser Punkt für mich keinen Sinn ... denn ich tue ja nicht dem werbenden Unternehmen bzw. der Internetseite einen gefallen, sondern vielmehr der Geschäftspraktik von ABP an sich.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2013)

gestartet hat das ganze vor einigen wochen der blogger sascha pallenberg, steht vermutlich auch in dem golem artikel.
ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, was ich von der ganzen sache halten soll.
eigentlich schätze ich pallenberg und das was er normalerweise so von sich gibt.

aber wenn ich so was hier lese: #Adblockgate – Google kaufte sich auf Whitelist bei Adblock Plus ein | Mobilegeeks.de | Allgemein - das fällt mir schon äußerst schwer zu glauben.
internet-riese google soll einem windigen deutschen start-up geld in den arsch blasen, damit die eigene werbung angezeigt wird? sorry, aber nö.


----------



## Exar-K (5. Juli 2013)

Hab dazu auch diverse Artikel gelesen, bin da aber etwas vorsichtig. Immerhin wurden die alle von Portalen geschrieben, denen Adblock, Ghostery und Co. ein Dorn im Auge sind.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber wenn ich so was hier lese: #Adblockgate – Google kaufte sich auf Whitelist bei Adblock Plus ein | Mobilegeeks.de | Allgemein - das fällt mir schon äußerst schwer zu glauben.
> internet-riese google soll einem windigen deutschen start-up geld in den arsch blasen, damit die eigene werbung angezeigt wird? sorry, aber nö.


Bin mir nicht sicher, aber kann man die Anzeigen bei der Suche auf Google nicht deaktivieren? Jedenfalls glaube ich dass man das mal konnte, kann aber die Option nicht mehr finden, wurde vielleicht auch schon lange wieder entfernt oder ist irgndwo bei den erweiterten Sucheinstellungen zu finden..

Und ich sehe zumindest auf der Startseite von google.de keine Werbung, ob mit oder ohne ABP spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Lunica (6. Juli 2013)

Da ich selber Homepages gestalte/erstelle.

Man kann Werbung so implementieren das Sie auch mit ABP angezeigt  wird.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und ich sehe zumindest auf der Startseite von google.de keine Werbung, ob mit oder ohne ABP spielt dabei keine Rolle.


 
wenn bei mir die 'akzeptable werbung' aktiviert ist, dann seh ich in den google-suchergebnissen durchaus werbung.
das sieht dann so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2013)

Adblock ist das erste, was ich nach einer Browser Installation runterlade. Ohne Adblocker könnte ich gar nicht entspannt surfen, wenn da überall was rumblinkt.

Und  für Ausnahmen gibt's ja "auf dieser Webseite deaktivieren".


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Adblock ist das erste, was ich nach einer Browser Installation runterlade. Ohne Adblocker könnte ich gar nicht entspannt surfen, wenn da überall was rumblinkt.
> 
> Und  für Ausnahmen gibt's ja "auf dieser Webseite deaktivieren".


 
bei der diskussion gehts aber nicht um werbeblocker im allgemeinen, sondern um das (angeblich) fast schon kriminelle geschäftsmodell von adb plus.



> Und  für Ausnahmen gibt's ja "auf dieser Webseite deaktivieren".


generell sind werbeblocker natürlich ein schwieriges thema.
auch ich komm mir hin und wieder schäbig vor, das ding durchgängig aktiviert zu haben.
auf der anderen seite hatte der content-anbieter auch nix von mir als besucher seiner webseite, wenn ich eh nicht auf die werbung klicke, was ich (absichtlich) nie tun würde.

es war vermutlich in gewisser weise ein fehler die user in der frühzeit des netzes an diese alles-gratis mentalität zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2013)

Also ich würde das Geschäftsmodell nicht kriminell nennen und solche Aussagen hab ich auch nichts in den Berichten gelesen. 

Ich persönliche klicke *nie* auf Werbung, schon garnicht bei google.de ... vorallem als mir von Google mal das AdWords System als solches vorgestellt und erklärt wurde. Ich wusste bis dahin z.B. nicht, dass die Anzeigen per "Bietverfahren" ausgeliefert werden.

Bei so einem System gewinnt *nur* Google und die Masse der Werbenden schaukelt sich immer und immer weiter hoch ...

Eigentlich schadet man den Werbenden nur, wenn man seine Werbung klickt!  

Was diese Gratismentalität betrifft, da hast du Recht. Allerdings scheinen das mittlerweile einige Verstanden zu haben und bietet z.B. Premiumzugänge an, wo man dann die Artikel komplett und, hoffentlich, ohne Werbung angezeigt bekommt.

So ein System finde ich z.B. nicht schlecht ... wenn ein Artikel wie in einem RSS Feed "angeteasert" wird, und nur als Premiumkunde hat man dann Zugriff auf die vollständigen Artikel etc.pp.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> solche Aussagen hab ich auch nichts in den Berichten gelesen. .


 
dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal den artikel durchlesen, der das ganze ins rollen gebracht hat. 

Adblock Plus Undercover – Einblicke in ein mafioeses Werbenetzwerk | Mobilegeeks.de | Allgemein



> Was diese Gratismentalität betrifft, da hast du Recht. Allerdings  scheinen das mittlerweile einige Verstanden zu haben und bietet z.B.  Premiumzugänge an, wo man dann die Artikel komplett und, hoffentlich,  ohne Werbung angezeigt bekommt.
> 
> So ein System finde ich z.B. nicht schlecht ... wenn ein Artikel wie in  einem RSS Feed "angeteasert" wird, und nur als Premiumkunde hat man dann  Zugriff auf die vollständigen Artikel etc.pp.



muss man abwarten, ob und in welchen fällen das funktioniert. 
würde bspw pcgames eine paywall vorschalten, dann wär die seite tot, da geh ich jede wette ein.
beim wsj oder der nyt kann das anders aussehen.


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn bei mir die 'akzeptable werbung' aktiviert ist, dann seh ich in den google-suchergebnissen durchaus werbung.
> das sieht dann so aus:


Ich bin zuversichtlich dass du aus meinem vorherigen Beitrag die richtigen Schlüsse ziehst, ohne das ich mich wiederholen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal den artikel durchlesen, der das ganze ins rollen gebracht hat.
> 
> Adblock Plus Undercover – Einblicke in ein mafioeses Werbenetzwerk | Mobilegeeks.de | Allgemein


Interessanter Artikel - auch wenn ich im Moment nur Zeit für das erste Drittel hatte.

Welche Alternativen gibt's eigentlich zu AdBlock (für Chrome)?


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen gibt's eigentlich zu AdBlock (für Chrome)?


 
adblock wäre schon die alternative.
hier gehts nämlich einzig und alleine um adblock *plus*.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> adblock wäre schon die alternative.
> hier gehts nämlich einzig und alleine um adblock *plus*.


 ach, das sind unterschiedliche Firmen? Ich hatte das bisher für eine erweiterte/neue/andere Fassung von AdBlock gehalten ...


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hatte das bisher für eine erweiterte/neue/andere Fassung von AdBlock gehalten ...


 
das ist glaube ich auch so.
mittlerweile haben die projekte aber wohl nichts mehr miteinander zu tun.
zumal man auch noch mal zwischen adblock für ff und adblock für chrome unterscheiden muss, auch dahinter stehen nämlich jeweils andere leute afaik.


----------



## Rettar33 (15. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn bei mir die 'akzeptable werbung' aktiviert ist, dann seh ich in den google-suchergebnissen durchaus werbung.
> das sieht dann so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bier fällt wohl bei google unter Aufklärung, nicht unter Werbung


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (18. Juli 2013)

Benutze den APB natürlich auch (außer auf Seiten, von denen ich weiß, dass die Werbung dort human ist und ich dem Werbetreibenden mit dem Deaktivieren etwas gutes tue), aber auch nur, weil es keine zufriedenstellende Alternative gibt.

In einer perfekten Internetwelt würde Werbung nur noch so implementiert werden, dass sie human ist und/oder die Nutzer könnten darüber entscheiden, was gute Werbung ist und was nicht. Wenn APB selbst bestimmt, was nun in den Filter wandert und was nicht, dann ist das nicht nur falsch, sondern lässt auch schnell den (wie sich derzeit wohl zeigt nicht ganz unberechtigten) Verdacht aufkommen, dass man Vorteile gegen Geld eintauscht.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2013)

SchwarmPrinz schrieb:


> In einer perfekten Internetwelt würde Werbung nur noch so implementiert werden, dass sie human ist und/oder die Nutzer könnten darüber entscheiden, was gute Werbung ist und was nicht.


 
eigentlich (!!!) soll das beim adb plus auch genau so sein.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juli 2013)

apb plus? 

Wie ich immer, mich würde mal interessieren, ob diese penetranten Werbeanzeigen, die man manchmal auch auf dieser Seite findet, finanziell erfolgreich sind ... also für den Werbenden.

Ansonsten wäre eine Aufklärungskampange nicht schlecht, allerdings nicht so penetrant wie spon.de und golem.de, wo massiv auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt wurde. Man sollte dem Besucher einfach mal vor Augen führen, was für Kosten hinter so einer Seite stehen. Ich erwarte ja nicht, dass hier die Kalkulation und/oder GuV offengelegt wird, aber ein paar grobe Daten könnte man zum besseren Verständnis ruhig veröffentlichen.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> apb plus?
> 
> Wie ich immer, mich würde mal interessieren, ob diese penetranten Werbeanzeigen, die man manchmal auch auf dieser Seite findet, finanziell erfolgreich sind ... also für den Werbenden.


Das hilft denen bei mir auch nicht viel, mit drei Klicks über ABP sind die genau so verschwunden wie alle anderen.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juli 2013)

Ich muss mich nachträglich korrigieren, es wurden bei mir dann doch Werbeanzeigen bei Google angezeigt, nur keine Bierwerbung. 

Aber ich werde jetzt nicht extra die Cookies aktivieren, um zu sehen ob man diese Anzeigen deaktivieren kann.

Wer möchte kann es selbst probieren und ist bitte so nett hier eine Rückmeldung zu geben ob man sich dafür mittlerweile bei Google registrieren muss oder es immer noch so möglich ist.
Ads Settings


----------

